# Archery



## pdg (Jan 1, 2019)

Looking at the possibility of getting back into archery again this year - never done anything above dabble a little bit, but never had a bad time doing it 

Anyone else?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 1, 2019)

It’s been a love of mine since I was young, but I’ve not been active for a number of years.  Fighting off some tennis elbow right now, it is taking months to go away but is getting better.  So I am reluctant to work with my bows right now.  In the past, I would regularly pull the bows while watching tv as a way of maintaining the specific strength for it.  Kind of like weight lifting.


----------



## pdg (Jan 1, 2019)

Tennis elbow is nasty - had a mild batch of that last year that took months to go.

What's your style?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 1, 2019)

I have never done any kind of archery, but I am fascinated with kyūdō.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 1, 2019)

pdg said:


> Tennis elbow is nasty - had a mild batch of that last year that took months to go.
> 
> What's your style?


My archery is pretty much self-taught in the backyard as a kid, shooting my dad’s bow.  I suppose it would be European,  two-finger draw, push the bow out.  I’ve got a stright bow, a western recurve, and two Hungarian recurves.


----------



## lklawson (Jan 2, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> It’s been a love of mine since I was young, but I’ve not been active for a number of years.  Fighting off some tennis elbow right now, it is taking months to go away but is getting better.  So I am reluctant to work with my bows right now.  In the past, I would regularly pull the bows while watching tv as a way of maintaining the specific strength for it.  Kind of like weight lifting.


This can help:
Shooter’s Elbow (aka Tennis Elbow / Golfer’s Elbow) - Spinal Flow Yoga

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jan 3, 2019)

I use to shoot a lot growing up. Haven't owned a bow in many years but as my sons grow older I think about introducing them to it.  It's a different world now though, not really something we can do in the back yard anymore.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 3, 2019)

We have a club not far from us, it has a very old history and the Scorton Arrow is still shot for, that competition dates back to 1673. History
I'd like to go but am busy enough as it is. We do go to Scorton Feast though, my daughter used to compete in the gymkhana and my OH still does the clay pigeon shooting.


----------



## pdg (Jan 3, 2019)

I started getting back into clay a little while back, but the ongoing costs are higher than I can justify plus the kids aren't really interested in doing it.

Archery though, they both enjoy it too and we can do it sensibly in my garden (in addition to at a club should we join one).

By 'sensibly' in the garden - in any direction we would shoot we have double the range they would use before our fence, I have some netting and we back onto farmland with no authorised public access  I could clay shoot happily in the garden too, but cartridges and clays add up quickly in cost and aren't exactly reusable - arrows (barring mishaps) don't really wear out...


Just got to find a nice bow - the very cheap fibreglass longbow I've had for 20 years is nothing more than a plinker at best, but it's entertaining for now.



hoshin1600 said:


> not really something we can do in the back yard anymore.



How come? Built up area?


I'm a little surprised in a way that there's not more interest on here given it's martial history - maybe a bit too specialised?


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jan 3, 2019)

I have been looking into it, but to truly appreciate it i would need a car to transport my own bow to the different types.    Impersonally leaning towards trying field archery if i get a chance. 

And there are some problems for setting up a small range in my garden, cough.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 3, 2019)

pdg said:


> I'm a little surprised in a way that there's not more interest on here given it's martial history - maybe a bit too specialised?


Perhaps there isn’t enough in it that we can all find to argue about.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jan 3, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> Perhaps there isn’t enough in it that we can all find to argue about.




I got one, real true martial archery is field archery.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 3, 2019)

Rat said:


> I got one, real true martial archery is field archery.




Shooting fields is boring though, I vote we shoot politicians!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 3, 2019)

pdg said:


> Looking at the possibility of getting back into archery again this year - never done anything above dabble a little bit, but never had a bad time doing it
> 
> Anyone else?


I dabbled a bit as a teen. I was quite good at very short distances. Much better than anyone else I knew, but then nobody else I knew ever fired a bow, so...


----------



## EddieCyrax (Jan 3, 2019)

[QUOTE="I'm a little surprised in a way that there's not more interest on here given it's martial history - maybe a bit too specialised?[/QUOTE]


You might look into ArcheryTalk.com.  Their forum is very active in all things archery.  Great source of information with great people.


----------



## spidersam (Jan 4, 2019)

Archery is great, and fun all seasons. I bow hunt. Love spending a sunrise in the field practicing.


----------



## pdg (Jan 4, 2019)

Bow hunting is totally outlawed here, but nothing wrong with developing the skills to do so should the need arise


----------

